# Nice logo, thanks tPF



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I am grateful to see this detail.

Thanks.


----------



## thundercloud

Yes, thank you, @Vlad and @Megs


----------



## baghagg

Yes!  I looked for a thread to say this two days ago but couldn't find one!  @MidlifeFashionPrincess and thank _you_ for making this thread!


----------



## Vlad

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I am grateful to see this detail.
> 
> Thanks.



Glad it's appreciated. I posted a few days ago why this conflict is near to my heart, I hope for its swift resolution.


----------



## muchstuff

I'll add my voice to the ones who say thank you. Everything we can do helps.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I was so glad to see this as well. Sending lots of love to all of our fellow Ukrainian TPFers!


----------



## redney

Thank you for showing support! One of our Ukrainian members posted in the Meghan & Harry thread she and her son are out of Ukraine in a safe place and in transit to Germany. We all wished her safety and best wishes and an end to this horrible conflict for her and her fellow Ukrainian citizens and residents.


----------



## IntheOcean

Yes, thank you for the logo! I'm not in Ukraine, thankfully, but I'm just across the border - in Russia. I hope all the PF members from Ukraine and their families and loved ones are okay. This is pure insanity. I honestly never thought I could hate someone this much.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Yes, thank you for the logo! I'm not in Ukraine, thankfully, but I'm just across the border - in Russia. I hope all the PF members from Ukraine and their families and loved ones are okay. This is pure insanity. I honestly never thought I could hate someone this much.


I'm sorry that the Russian people are also suffering due to sanctions.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry that the Russian people are also suffering due to sanctions.


Thank your for your kind words, muchstuff  I still sometimes feel like it's all just a dream and I'm going to wake up in a moment. I hope it all ends soon...


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank your for your kind words, muchstuff  I still sometimes feel like it's all just a dream and I'm going to wake up in a moment. I hope it all ends soon...


A hope we share.


----------



## etoile de mer

IntheOcean said:


> Yes, thank you for the logo! I'm not in Ukraine, thankfully, but I'm just across the border - in Russia. I hope all the PF members from Ukraine and their families and loved ones are okay. This is pure insanity. I honestly never thought I could hate someone this much.



@IntheOcean !! Just feeling so sad for all affected. Thank you for posting, and take care.


----------



## IntheOcean

etoile de mer said:


> @IntheOcean !! Just feeling so sad for all affected. Thank you for posting, and take care.


Thank you, Etoile de mer! I'm trying to stay positive and hope for the best. It all still seems completely surreal.


----------

